# A few sigs I made.



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are a few sigs I whipped up for some members in the past week. The Arlovski sig was made for a grey background so it doesn't look as clean on here. If anyone wants one of them i'm sure I can incorporate your name in there somewhere. Have a great weekend.

JK's



















EL LOCO's










Vondoom's (Made for grey background)



















RJ's










MFSQPSFAN's


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice variety of styles there. My fav is probably v2 of the JK sig. Good work Tony, keep it up.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Composure. I just added 1 more to the list. Just finished it this morning.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i like teh idea of the pitbull on the arlovski sig, good designs bro keep it up


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

The new one looks good too. I like the way you placed the pics and such. Nice text too.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> i like teh idea of the pitbull on the arlovski sig, good designs bro keep it up


Thanks eric I appreciate that. I'm not as good as some of the guys here who make masterpeices but i'm working on it.



Composure said:


> The new one looks good too. I like the way you placed the pics and such. Nice text too.


Thanks man, much appreciated. They were all made with MS Paint........hahaha just kidding. Have a good weekend my friend.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Those are really good. I'm really liking the Arlovski one and the Liddell/Griffin.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> Those are really good. I'm really liking the Arlovski one and the Liddell/Griffin.


Thanks a lot man. I'm not as good as the Michelangelos on here but I try to keep up. Thanks bro. :thumb02:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice work bro:thumbsup:


----------

